# Sticky  Car Insurance - no gimmicks



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

No gimmicks or competitions this month, as we don't want you to lose sight of the real reason you should try us for your car insurance...

If you like a person-to-person service that also offers competitive quotes for car club members and enthusiasts, you should be talking to us.

You can call us FREE on *0800 917 2274* or complete brief contact details at the link and we'll aim to be your best option this year.

https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/carquote/?ref=799

Just a quick question to help us plan for our new website coming soon... We can't offer a full online quote service as *our quotes are bespoke* but if we made the quote form longer so we could gather the details we need to email/phone back with a quote would you prefer that to the short form where we have to call you for the remaining details? There'd still be an element of human contact so either of us can ask questions or seek clarity and we'll always be available by phone, just as now.

Let me know if you'd value it and use it. Thanks.

best,
Nick

***
*Feedback on Chris Knott's service*

_"Helpful and friendly over the phone, knowledgeable on modifications on my car and effect on policy, price was £75 less than renewal with existing company. What's not to like!" Nick Goodall, Trustpilot

"We've been using Chris Knott Insurance for over 10 years now, they've always been fantastic and never let us down. We can not fault them once in over 10 years!" Mike & Katie Johnston, Trustpilot

"Easy to get cover. Matched a similar renewal quote I received and covered my modifications with no quibbles" Sam, Trustpilot

"I have bought motor insurance through Chris Knott for many years - originally introduced by the Alfa Romeo Owners Club. I have used other brokers, but always found CK to be best on price, service and honesty." Andrew Brown, Trustpilot

"I went with CK 10 days ago, they easily beat the A********** renewal and subsequent quotes I had with an equivalent policy." Coldel, VX220.org_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure a full online quote with a Yes/No option for a call back would be popular.
Most of the big companies are happy to use comparison sites to get new customers, so it must work.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'm sure a full online quote with a Yes/No option for a call back would be popular.
> Most of the big companies are happy to use comparison sites to get new customers, so it must work.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. We won't be able to go fully online with our quotes - qualifying members get a better deal through our special scheme which is not capable of being rated by a computer (quotes are bespoke). So I'm wondering if an online submission but human response would be welcomed more than the predominantly human quote process we currently offer?

N


----------

